# Apple Granted ‘Mother Of All Software Patents’



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like Apple's 'thermo-nuclear war' against Google isn't going away any time soon if this patent news is to believed...










> Apple has been granted what has been described as “the mother of all software patents,” which covers a whole host of features that Apple pioneered with the iPhone. Not only is this huge for Apple in its fight against copycats, but it could have a significant affect on almost every single device that rivals the iPhone or the iPad.
> 
> ​​Patent number 8,223,134, entitled “Portable electronic device, method, and graphical user interface for displaying electronic lists and documents,” covers the user interface Apple designed for email, telephone, camera, video player, browser, widgets, search, notes, maps, and most significantly, a multitouch interface.
> 
> ​These are all features that have now made their way into almost every Android and Windows Phone smartphone and tablet on the market, and one Android fan believes its affects could be “swift and lethal.”​


​ 
Looks like this particular fanboi is very happy about the news:



> In 2007, Samsung, HTC, Google and all others in the industry didn’t have a smartphone with the likes of Apple’s iPhone features. They didn’t have the solutions that Apple eloquently brought to market to make a smartphone truly smart. Apple carefully and meticulously crafted a full end-to-end smartphone solution. So when the copycats and their followers whine in public and on blogs that Apple should learn to compete instead of initiate litigation – I bowl over with laughter.​


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm so happy that you saw fit to reproduce the pointless wafflings of an anonymous 'happy fanboi'.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

Well mr troll had you actually read the bloody link you would have noticed it was Jack Purcher from Patently Apple. Hardly anonymous.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well mr troll had you actually read the bloody link you would have noticed it was Jack Purcher from Patently Apple. Hardly anonymous.


Try attributing your quotes correctly, then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

You admit you didn't even read the link properly, typical trolling behaviour...


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 18, 2012)

You two should have really angry sex with one another.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2012)

Bin ban etc


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

The patent's for a _scroll bar_, btw, and it's only applicable in the US where Apple haven't exactly been slam dunking their patent trolls recently.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Try attributing your quotes correctly, then.


try not wreaking another thread with you consistantly anti apple whining eh 

btw this is bollocks... 



> In 2007, Samsung, HTC, Google and all others in the industry didn’t have a smartphone with the likes of Apple’s iPhone features. They didn’t have the solutions that Apple eloquently brought to market to make a smartphone truly smart. Apple carefully and meticulously crafted a full end-to-end smartphone solution. So when the copycats and their followers whine in public and on blogs that Apple should learn to compete instead of initiate litigation – I bowl over with laughter.


 
I had an HTC Universal which came out before the Iphone... 2005, it had outlook, word, excel, win mo 5 which admitdly wasn't the ebst but it had flo touch or whatever HTC called it at the time and this wasn't hideous for the time... it had a keyboard system much like the iphone and also a handwriting software like the old palms... and of course this is why it's also bollocks because palm did it before HTC... I think that this wouldn't stand up in any court once tested... just like they've just lost their case against samsung... 

as I said apple are going down the shitter for a while shame the editor seems to take great delight in still some 30 years on having the same tired old arguments fanbois where having in the 80's really you're as bad as those nix or firefox evangelists with this bullshit ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> You two should have really angry sex with one another.


 
LOL I he's old enough to be my grandfather!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> try not wreaking another thread with you consistantly anti apple whining eh
> 
> btw this is bollocks...
> 
> ...


 
Yup, he only cares about his OCD trolling on Apple threads now. Can't get a sane response out of the guy...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 18, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> You two should have really angry sex with one another.


preferably inside a meat reclamation machine...


----------



## magneze (Jul 18, 2012)

Has this been granted? The USPTO says filed in March. Highly unlikely to be granted by July.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL I he's old enough to be my grandfather!


That makes you about 10 years old. That figures.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

magneze said:


> Has this been granted? The USPTO says filed in March. Highly unlikely to be granted by July.


 
Good question (nice to see an on topic one amongst the derail campaign), the article says it has haven't seen anything to the contrary as yet...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 18, 2012)

editor said:


> That makes you about 10 years old. That figures.


As soon as I wake up,
every night, every day...

doo doo doo doo... 

etc...


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> As soon as I wake up,
> every night, every day...
> 
> doo doo doo doo...
> ...


It's not going to be one of those nights, is it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> As soon as I wake up,
> every night, every day...
> 
> doo doo doo doo...
> ...


 
You calling the Ed a pedo?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 18, 2012)

editor said:


> It's not going to be one of those nights, is it?


where you have to take a cold shower and rub yourself down with a damp copy of the mail... I dunno it's quite humid out there, who knows what happens when the sun goes down...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You calling the Ed a pedo?


no that'd be you, just then... I was reciting madness lyrics...

is a pedo like a person who goes after under aged bicycles...  (or should that be homo-cycles??)


----------



## Santino (Jul 18, 2012)

He's saying that he's Suggs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no that'd be you, just then... I was reciting madness lyrics...
> 
> is a pedo like a person who goes after under aged bicycles...  (or should that be homo-cycles??)


 
LOL!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 18, 2012)

Santino said:


> He's saying that he's Suggs.


come to think of it I've known both for some time and never seen them in the same place at the same time....


----------



## grit (Jul 18, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> You two should have really angry sex with one another.


 
</thread>


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

Santino said:


> He's saying that he's Suggs.


 Labi Siffre surely?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 18, 2012)

The higher you build your barriers


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2012)

magneze said:


> Has this been granted? The USPTO says filed in March. Highly unlikely to be granted by July.


 
Yes, it's a granted US patent.  Although it was filed in March 2012, it's actually a continuation (kind of like a spin-off) of an earlier patent application filed 4 Jan 2008, so Apple will have got all their ducks in a row earlier, hence the quick grant.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2012)

Winot said:


> Yes, it's a granted US patent. Although it was filed in March 2012, it's actually a continuation (kind of like a spin-off) of an earlier patent application filed 4 Jan 2008, so Apple will have got all their ducks in a row earlier, hence the quick grant.


 
So this could turn out to be very significant given all the ongoing law suits etc?


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So this could turn out to be very significant given all the ongoing law suits etc?



Not sure - haven't read the patent.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So this could turn out to be very significant given all the ongoing law suits etc?


Depends on the court case and how apple play it.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 24, 2012)

It's funny when you look back and think of all the things you take for granted now and couldn't live without, but never had when growing up. I mean, when I was a young lad playing out in the halcyon summers of 2007/8, I never had the luxury of a vertical scroll bar, and it just makes you think, 'oh, what a lot of shit, you no-mark, misappropriating arseholes'.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

Amiga computers had vertical scroll bars back in 1992.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Amiga computers had vertical scroll bars back in 1992.


 
Clearly Commodore went back forward in time and ripped off Apple.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 24, 2012)

Also, the contents of that article and all the stuff linked in it seems to be just a load of made up shit, based on the patent title. Did they even read the abstract?


----------

